# Does a finished exercise room require a window?



## meternerd (May 27, 2014)

A friend wants to convert part of a "crawlspace" to a workout room with machines, TV and weights and a closet for storage.  Does it require a window?  If so, would designating it "finished storage" eliminate the need?  He doesn't want a window.  Will have heat, recessed lighting and smoke detector, but has an exterior entry door and GFI receptacles.  It will have another exit door to an unfinished storage area.


----------



## fatboy (May 27, 2014)

Is it connected to another room that has compliant egress? Since it appears that this is a change of use, must comply, which means it must have access to one compliant EERO opening.


----------



## mark handler (May 27, 2014)

How are you providing required Ventilation....?  CBC 1203.4.1   1203.4.1.2 Openings below grade.

Egress


----------



## meternerd (May 28, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> How are you providing required Ventilation....?  CBC 1203.4.1   1203.4.1.2 Openings below grade.Egress


Ventilation would be via bathroom style ceiling exhaust fan vented to outside.  On when the lights are on.  Outside egress would be into a "family room" which has a sliding glass door to an outside deck.  If I'm forced to install a window, could he then count it as another bedroom?  Problem with a window is that the only outside wall is only about five feet above grade and the rest is the block foundation.  Snow would have the window buried most of the winter.  The floor under the room be existing crawl space with vented openings remaining.  The entire room floor would be about three feet above the dirt floor.


----------



## fatboy (May 28, 2014)

As long as you have egress from the basement level, and it is not a sleeping room, you are good for that. The ventilation can be provided by mechanical means. Yes, put a EERO in and it is a compliant sleeping room.


----------



## JBI (May 28, 2014)

A couple of minor things...

First, you call the space a 'crawl space' which as used in the Residential Code means there is a ceiling height of less than that required for it to be deemed a 'basement' (7' for most of the country), so not sure the exercise room would work either... Please provide a ceiling height for a proper determination.

Second, you did not provide the overall room area or the room dimensions so it would be premature to say that an EERO would qualify it as a bedroom which has minimum area requirements (70 sqare feet and not less than 7' in either dimension).

D'OH!

The things my colleagues and I agree on are that ventilation may be provided via mechanical means, and that a second way out is required (and apparently provided) from the space.


----------



## meternerd (May 28, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> A couple of minor things... First, you call the space a 'crawl space' which as used in the Residential Code means there is a ceiling height of less than that required for it to be deemed a 'basement' (7' for most of the country), so not sure the exercise room would work either... Please provide a ceiling height for a proper determination.
> 
> Second, you did not provide the overall room area or the room dimensions so it would be premature to say that an EERO would qualify it as a bedroom which has minimum area requirements (70 sqare feet and not less than 7' in either dimension).
> 
> ...


Sorry....it's a huge "crawlspace" (about 600 sq ft.) but has a dirt floor.  Sloping ground with height to floor joists from 12' to 9 ft'.  Overall size of room will be approximately 450 sq ft. with 8 ft ceiling.  Entry door will remain the existing exterior door going to the space.  An additional door will lead to a finished storage area and mechanical room which has an outside door that is just a framed in door for access from the outside.  Stays locked with a padlock.  Would that door have to be replaced so it can be opened from inside?  Opens to yard.  Again, that door is buried under many feet of snow most of the winter.


----------



## JBI (May 29, 2014)

OK, it is a basement not a crawl space.

The door from the exercise room to the exterior would need to be maintained in a useable state year-round to qualify as a second way out (guessing there is also access from within the dwelling proper?).

Mechanical ventilation is still an option in lieu of an operable window. Would suggest one with a higher cfm rating due to the strenuous activity within the room.

And since I/we forgot, Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## meternerd (Jun 4, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> OK, it is a basement not a crawl space. The door from the exercise room to the exterior would need to be maintained in a useable state year-round to qualify as a second way out (guessing there is also access from within the dwelling proper?).
> 
> Mechanical ventilation is still an option in lieu of an operable window. Would suggest one with a higher cfm rating due to the strenuous activity within the room.
> 
> And since I/we forgot, Welcome to the Forum!


Sorry for the late reply.  Been gone.  Thanks for the welcome.  I'm a utility electrician by trade, but I retired in Nov.  Now that every day is Saturday, my "friends" seem to think I have all the time in the world to help them with their current pet project.  I REALLY appreciate all of the input.  As a utility guy, what I did is mostly exempt from codes.  The stuff I did inspect was the electric service only, which I think most building inspectors are not quite up to speed on.  Other bureaucracies apply to us, of course.  Sounds to me like a window might be the best if it doesn't have to be too big.  I could have it installed high up on the wall and maybe eliminate some of the snow problem.  I read a few other posts about minimum square footage, but wasn't clear on what applies.  As I said, room would be about 450 sq ft.  I'm assuming that the finished storage would not be included in the size, because it's not continuous occupancy.  True or not?  I kinda feel like I'm out of my league here.  Building codes are a bit of a mystery for us public utility guys.  The local inspectors are....well, no comment.:roll:


----------

